# 2006 Wolfmoons Pics



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone! Here's some pictures from our 2006 yard haunt. Hope you like them!

Pictures by phiberphreak - Photobucket


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic!!!! Your fencing and columns are amazing. Great work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... I love that gate. it's awesome. Good lighting too! (the trend continues)


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks! It took us a while to make the gate and the fence this year. We have a 3 month old baby, so every spare moment went to finishing the fence. Envetually I'd like to put some lanterns on the columns but we ran out of time this year.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, again it looks like everyone's lighting was just perfect this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!! Great job...loved the gates...do they work?


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep! It used to be decorative iron work for our screen door. My husband bolted it to the columns using hinges.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow Looks So Real Great Job


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like your tombstones. Did you make them and if so, where did you get the patterns or whatever for the winged skeleton and gargoyle ones...they are great!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Wonderful work!!!!!!! And I agree that Lighting 101 must have been everyones major this season....... very impressed.......


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

AWESOME TOMBSTONES!! I would never have the patience to do that. Many kudos for the parents who made something that cool with a little baby in the house. I know how hard that is and mine are 3 and 7 years.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

We ran out of time this year with the baby, so we had to cheat a little. We used tombstones from Wal-Mart and emblished on them a little. Since we live in Kansas it's extremely windy so we have to add extra styrofoam to thicken them up. However all our other tombstones are from scratch. But here's basically what we did with these quicky tombstones.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheating or not those rock!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love the tombstones.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wolfmoon - that's great stuff. Really like the Pillars and fence posts!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ditto on what's been said. I like how you customized the basic tombstones. They look so much better. I have a few of the same ones so another project for next year.
Columns and fence rock. Great stuff! I know how hard it is towork around a little one's schedule!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work. Very creative. Does contact cement eat the styrofoam?


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Contact cement eats pits into the styrofoam and gives it a rough granite texture. I use the kind that comes in a jar with the bursh attached to the lid. Just dab globs of it on to the styrofoam to get the texture. Here's a closeup of the texture.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lighting makes all the difference. 

You did great. Yard looks awesome. Good job.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very Nice!! I see there is a new addition to the family, must have been a challenge to get the display together. Love the black kitty too, hee hee. 

Your fence, coloumns and the gate are really nice!
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the answer to the stones question. That is an amazing idea and they look great.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great! Nice integration of store-bought tombstones into larger more detailed ones.


----------

